# Solved: Why can't I open jpg attachments?



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

I used to be able to open jpg attachments in emails. Now I get a message saying:
"This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel."

I have no idea what this means or how to fix the problem....and what could have changed that I can't open them now when I used to be able to??

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

When you try to open the image does a window pop up with two radio options with one being "Select the program from a list"?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Since you did not indicate what operating system you are using,I am going to assume xp home sp2.
Go to control panel/folder options/file types

scroll down to jpg/jpeg
select change.A window will open showing available apps.I am using MS Photo editor,but you can select windows picture viewer etc or any photo editing app that you have installed.


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

Sorry, yes I am using XP, sp2. I cannot go to control panel at the moment because it won't show up. I posted in one of the other forums and was told I may have a virus or trojan. I just downloaded HJT and am waiting for a reply as to what to do next.

I will try your advice on the jpg's after I get my control panel back. Thanks,
Sue


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

One other avenue that does not involve control panel and may work is:
Hold down the shift key and right click on the jpg attachment.You might get a drop down menu,one of the items will say "open with"
select that and the above instructions will apply.


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

Your suggestion does not work. I am still waiting for help in the Security forum regarding my HJT log. I still cannot open my control panel. Very frustrating.

Thanks for trying to help,
Sue


----------



## Benny Bumble (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Sue,
What do you mean by "my control panel doesn't show up"?? Can you right clik the start button, left clik "explore" & scroll down to near the bottom & does it show up there?
Benny


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

This is probably a virus/malware infection,or a problem(corruption) of the .cpl file,which then would require that the .cpl file be restored.
Just a guess,though


----------



## Sue C (Jun 22, 1999)

I was able to get into Control Panel and change the application I view the jpg's with. I can now open the jpg's. Yea!

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi Sue:Glad you got it working.What did you do to get back to Control Panel?
Also,if you feel that this issue is resolved,please use thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread solved.


----------

